# Free digitized copy of The Tramp’s Handbook



## Dunedrifter (Jul 5, 2018)

I stumbled across this interesting book called “The Tramp’s Handbook”, that was written in England in 1903 by Harry Roberts. Full of fascinating folklore for living the tramp’s life from back in the day, that’s still very applicable today. Click this link https://books.google.com/books/abou...AAJ&printsec=frontcover&source=kp_read_button for a free digitized copy of the original print! Learn and enjoy!


----------



## travelingheathen (Aug 3, 2018)

Nice read. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Tengu91 (Aug 22, 2018)

Yes! I got on tonight SPECIFICALLY to find new reading material! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Stinkyyy (Aug 29, 2018)

wicked thanks ! I really enjoy reading stuff from the history of tramps in UK because that's like my history and I usually have to just adapt Americanized texts for my own use.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 29, 2018)

if someone could download this and add it to our library that would be swell


----------



## troublefunk (Aug 29, 2018)

Stinkyyy said:


> wicked thanks ! I really enjoy reading stuff from the history of tramps in UK because that's like my history and I usually have to just adapt Americanized texts for my own use.


Aye up Stinkyyy,being from the UK this site might interest you.
http://www.workhouses.org.uk/vagrants/graffiti.shtml
I'm a graff artist so of course i was interested in their scrawl's and they even had their own hobo sign's like our American cousin's.
Read up and you'll see shit hasnt really changed re persecution of vagabond's/homeless/the poor....and i'm betting the workshouse's arent too far away from making a come back..they'll be big business i'm sure.


----------



## Dunedrifter (Sep 1, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> if someone could download this and add it to our library that would be swell


Good idea. Done.


----------

